# Bank Holiday Monday....?



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anything happening anywhere fun?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Good Q, anything going on in a reasonable driving distance?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Might be interested depending where and when...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cardiff :


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Oi'll be down in Zummerzet - Lyme Regis anyone ?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Crick Boat show in the Midlands (Jnct 18 - M1) [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Oi'll be down in Zummerzet - Lyme Regis anyone ?


Isn't Lyme Regis in Dorset?


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

I be in Nottingham.....


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

10 more posts and I am sure i get 3 stars!!!!!

[smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> 10 more posts and I am sure i get 3 stars!!!!!
> 
> [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


dream on.......I think you need 110


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1053003230


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

International Festival of The Sea in Leith (Edinburgh)http://www.festivalofthesea.co.uk


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oy..back on Topic Ian ! So what is going on and where then ? 1st to suggest is "it"


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I suggest a party a TTotal's on Monday. Everyone's invited.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok then ( he says calling for bluff) : Bring 
Bottles 
Gals
Nosh
Your own carpark (last time only managed to slip in )
7 coupes
2 roadsters
2 slk's
1 Boro


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Oy..back on Topic Ian ! Â So what is going on and where then ? 1st to suggest is "it"


John, If you noticed, I didn't take it off-topic [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whoops...its a

Fair KOP !


----------

